# Druckmarken / Einheiten bei Druckformat (Visitenkarten)



## Sebigf (11. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor mir Visitenkarten zu machen.
Die von der Druckerei meinten ich solle 3mm Abstandsmarken setzen.

Nun meine Frage:

"Müssen diese Marken wirklich im Bild integriert werden oder handelt es sich dabei um die Hilfslinien ?"

Danke


----------



## chritz tosh (11. April 2006)

Sebigf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe vor mir Visitenkarten zu machen.
> Die von der Druckerei meinten ich solle 3mm Abstandsmarken setzen.
> ...



Hallo großes F,

da auf deiner Visitenkarte (VK) Grafiken bis an den Rand gehen (stimmt das?), möchte die Druckerei, dass Du einen sog. Beschnitt anlegst. Erweitere die Visitenkarte an allen Kanten um 3 mm, d.h. Dein Bild/Grafik lappt über den eigentlichen Rand der VK hinaus. 
Grund hierfür ist: Schneidet die Druckerei nicht sauber, hast Du später mind. eine dünne weiße Linie auf Deiner VK.

War es das überhaupt, was Du wissen wolltest?

Grüße, chritz


----------



## Sebigf (11. April 2006)

Ja, das ist in etwa da, was ich wissen wollte, aber....

Muss ich diese Linien einzeichnen ? Nein, oder ?

Einfach nur den Platz frei lassen bzw. erweitern, dass das bild im ganzen 6 x 6 mm größer ausfällt, richtig ?

Danke


----------



## chritz tosh (11. April 2006)

Richtig!

Aber Du kannst der Druckerei ja - für alle Fälle - mitteilen, dass Du keine Beschnittmarkierungen angelegt hast.

Grüße


----------

